# Moto X Demo Bootanimation



## Deadly_v2 (Aug 4, 2011)

This is a MP4 file for Demo units found within the Moto X system. I went ahead and make a Bootanimation out of it. I thought it looked pretty cool. Just copy this into /system/media/ like any other bootanimation. Enjoy. Oh and i am not responsible for any stupid people that damage their phones with this. Though I doubt you could.

EDIT: I know this file is large but for best quality this is what I got. I Tried with with different frame rates and fewer frames but it looks like crap. 

YOUTUBE

LINK


----------



## SuperChargedJ (Jun 15, 2011)

This is really cool. Good job.

Sent from my XT1060 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## Jimmi3_T (Jul 14, 2011)

Very nice, thank you!


----------

